# Amplificador para un oscilador de Inverter



## Boris garcia (Jun 6, 2020)

Hace 12 años , fabriqué un inversor de 12v dc a 110 ac, el oscilador lo hice con un biestable a transistores y condensadores .De los colectores de los transistores ,saque la señal a los driver y de estos a los transistores de potencia que van al transformador
Vi un plano para hacer el oscilador con un ttl 7400 y lo hice, pero la señal es débil y no exita los driver .
Alguna sugerencia para amplificar la señal del oscilador 7400, para que pueda exitar los driver.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2020)

Boris garcia dijo:


> Hace 12 años , fabriqué un inversor de 12v dc a 110 ac, el oscilador lo hice con un biestable a transistores y condensadores .De los colectores de los transistores ,saque la señal a los driver y de estos a los transistores de potencia que van al transformador
> Vi un plano para hacer el oscilador con un ttl 7400 y lo hice, pero la señal es débil y no exita los driver .
> Alguna sugerencia para amplificar la señal del oscilador 7400, para que pueda exitar los driver.



Mira en *estos *temas, si no me equivoco ya se comentó sobre un inversor de ese tipo


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok,pero no se que paso amplificador debo poner ,entre la salida de los pulsos desde el oscilador y los driver ,ya que la señal que obtengo es muy débil ,y como la puedo amplificar un poco .
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2020)

Fíjate por aquí :






						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: inversor 12v a 110V
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 8, 2020)

Me sirvió la información , he comparado planos que salían en los links, y tengo que poner un paso amplificador Antes de los driver  ,voy a utilizar algo que vi en un plano ,para ponerlo a la salida de el oscilador con tl 7400 a ver si da suficiente corriente para los driver.
Muchas gracias 🙏 luego comentó


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 10, 2020)

no te compliques.. utulizar el tl494   es llegar y conectar al mosfet


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok,muy interesante ,creo que ese es el integrado que usan muchas fuentes de Pc.
Lo que no se es como usarlo, ni tengo un plano para hacerlo ,y como controlar la frecuencia.Si me pudieras ayudar con eso sería bueno .Te agradezco el consejo


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 11, 2020)

Boris garcia dijo:


> Ok,muy interesante ,creo que ese es el integrado que usan muchas fuentes de Pc.
> Lo que no se es como usarlo, ni tengo un plano para hacerlo ,y como controlar la frecuencia.Si me pudieras ayudar con eso sería bueno .Te agradezco el consejo


en la web esta plagado de diseños..
solo escrinir tl494 inverter 12v
aqui yno que encontre y es muy sencillo
desconoxco el pais donde vives  pero en pin 5 y 6 se calcula la frecuencia(50hz o 60hz) de los 220v o 110v da lo mismo.. ese voltaje depende unicamente de el bobinado de el transformador
en datasheet de el 494 esta la formula de calculo de frecuencia.. es simple matematica del colegio


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok ,no sabía que se podía usar ese integrado para otros fines.voy a probar mejor con ese  tl 494  y mosfet ,debe ser más eficiente que el que yo tengo a transistores.Sabes si el tl 7500 es el mismo.Creo que ese integrado se puede conseguir en fuentes de PC , no estoy seguro, agradecería cualquier información.


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 11, 2020)

su tu tl7500  es igual al ka7500  entones es igual al tl494  estos estan en las fuentes de pc


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok muchas gracias 🙏 voy a tratar de todas formas de conseguir el 494 y lo voy ha hacer así.gracias por tus conocimientos .
No estoy seguro si estos comentarios los ven todos o es tu correo solamente, es primera vez que entro en un foro,hace muy poco que en Cuba hay internet, para poder hacer proyectos,muchas gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 11, 2020)

este mensaje lo ven todos.. hasta el hermano de fidel
baja el datasheet de el tl494 en pdf
aqui hace mas de 30años esta internet..
todavia recuerdo cuando estaba en el colegio envie una carta a colombia(si no me equivoco de una de esas revistas tipo mundo electronico) para pedir un diagrama de un amplificador.. esta demas decirlo.. jamas recibi respuesta
 ahora con solo escribirlo en google accedes a cualquier informacion


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok muchas gracias, voy a buscar entre las fuentes de Pc que tengo por acá, y lo pruebo, saludos


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 12, 2020)

Encontré un cargador de baterías que tiene esté integrado, y lo modifique para el plano que me mandaste. Pero los driver a la salida de la pastilla son NPN, con los emisores a tierra, las bases a la pastilla y los colectores 100 oms a los 12 volts . La señal sale por los colectores, crees que funcione en el plano del inversor o busco los PNP y lo hago como en el plano, gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 12, 2020)

Boris garcia dijo:


> Encontré un cargador de baterías que tiene esté integrado, y lo modifique para el plano que me mandaste. Pero los driver a la salida de la pastilla son NPN, con los emisores a tierra, las bases a la pastilla y los colectores 100 oms a los 12 volts . La señal sale por los colectores, crees que funcione en el plano del inversor o busco los PNP y lo hago como en el plano, gracias


te siguiero saques el integrado y armes una placa con el oscilador tal como indica el plano


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok , si crees que sea mejor, entonces voy a ver dónde consigo placa para circuitos, cuando lo pruebe, comentó sobre lo que hice,por si le sirve a otros como yo.
Muchas gracias por todo el esfuerzo,  de los que me ayudaron.


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 19, 2020)

Buenas noticias, busque en los planos que me recomendaron, hice 2 de ellos, pero le pongo una foto del que me ha funcionado, yo no tengo osciloscopio, ni polimetro que mida frecuencia, pero se me ocurrió poner un amplificador de audio a la salida del circuito, y pude oír las oscilaciones, no se si uniera otro método para saberlo, creo que están un poco más de 60 hz, pero me apego a el diseño.
Como pudiera variar esas oscilaciones, en ese diseño, y si pusiera 4 mosfet debería poner alguna resistencia, aunque fuera de 10 oms desde la pastilla hasta las compuertas, o ponerlos directo.
Gracias


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 23, 2020)

Estos son los circuitos involucrados, hay dos fotos del oscilador, una con la configuración original del plano, y otra con dos potenció metro, uno de 47k en la pata 6 del circuito integrado y otro de 10 k a la pata 4.los voltajes de salida están iguales en los dos cáñales patas 9 y 10 , no tengo cómo medir la frecuencia exactamente, pero conecte un amplificador de audio en las salidas, y escuchó la frecuencia de oscilación y son iguales u tienen la misma intensidad.
El asunto es que con el circuito como dice el plano funciona estable pero sólo en alta frecuencia, si le bajas la frecuencia de vuelve irregular las oscilaciones y si le conectas un motor, ejemplo un ventilador se quema un mosfet, alómenos hay que hacer algo para lograrlo que yo no sepa, quizás me puedas ayudar a mejorarlo, para bajarle la frecuencia a 60 hz y darle un uso más general, porque da buena potencia, gracias por responderme


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 23, 2020)

Boris garcia dijo:


> Estos son los circuitos involucrados, hay dos fotos del oscilador, una con la configuración original del plano, y otra con dos potenció metro, uno de 47k en la pata 6 del circuito integrado y otro de 10 k a la pata 4.los voltajes de salida están iguales en los dos cáñales patas 9 y 10 , no tengo cómo medir la frecuencia exactamente, pero conecte un amplificador de audio en las salidas, y escuchó la frecuencia de oscilación y son iguales u tienen la misma intensidad.
> El asunto es que con el circuito como dice el plano funciona estable pero sólo en alta frecuencia, si le bajas la frecuencia de vuelve irregular las oscilaciones y si le conectas un motor, ejemplo un ventilador se quema un mosfet, alómenos hay que hacer algo para lograrlo que yo no sepa, quizás me puedas ayudar a mejorarlo, para bajarle la frecuencia a 60 hz y darle un uso más general, porque da buena potencia, gracias por responderme


porfavor poner una caja de fosforo al costado de el tranformador para tener idea de su tamaño...
pero si puedes tomar la medida de el diametro externo y altura para poder evaluar
ah  y me dices la potencia de ventilador


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 24, 2020)

El transformador, por los datos técnicos da 600 wats, la foto esta tomada arlado  de una fuente de Pc de las grande, el ventilador, es de 50 wats, y los mosfet son p 50n06.
Este inversor me trabajó bien con la configuración como está en el plano, pero oscilando a alta frecuencia, solo para luces. intente bajarle la frecuencia agregando el potenciometro de 47 k en la pata 6 del  integrado, y la baja pero un poco irregular, quite la resistencia de 1k de la pata 4 y puse una de 560 oms y un potenciometro en serie de 1 k y mejoro la irregularidad, no se exactamente que hace la pata 4 del integrado con respecto de la frecuencia y otro condensador 104 en la pata 6 en paralelo para bajarlo un poco más . encendio mejor, pero con algo de inestabilidad. Cuando enciendo el bombillo enciende,pero pestañea en ocasiones, cuando le conecté el ventilador, al instante, explotó un mosfet, lo que no se es si hay que corregir algo que yo no sepa para bajarle la frecuencia y que oscile estable para darle un uso más general, quizás poner un paso intermedio entre el oscilador y el mosfet , o algo que no sepa del tema. Gracias u buenos días


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 24, 2020)

primero veamos la frecuencia..  desconozco el pais donde vives menos el  voltaje y frecuencia de trabajo

los ventiladores pueden funcionar hasta con 300v dc no le importa la frecuencia de trabajo... puede ser desde 100hertz hasta 0hertz(contunuo)
aunque existen varios tipos de ventiladores.. debe tu poner foto de ventilaador o foto

el circuito entregado se puede calcular la frecuencia adjunto imagen y me sale 50hertz


el DTC pin 4  es el que enciende el oscilador debe medir  5v y con 0v se apaga

porfavor una foto de tu fuente de 12v 
el transformador tu lo armaste?  con criterio de la ferrita??


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 24, 2020)

Yo vivo en cuba, acá la frecuencia de la red es entre 50 - 60 hz, el voltaje de la red es 120 volt, las medidas del transformador te las mando en fotos, este  transformador es de núcleo de hierro, no es ferrita.la fuente es una batería de auto de 12 v, el ventilador es de 50w ,120v , 60hz , cualquier otra información que quieras no tengas pena, ese circuito está bueno, si lo logro mejorar me va a servir en la vida práctica, porque en cuba se va la electricidad con frecuencia y en temporada de huracanes, se corta la electricidad hsta por una semana, y con una batería de auto puedo encender luz y televisión, y algún ventilador pequeño para poder dormir, acá hay bastante calor gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

Eso parece de 50 Watts . . .


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 24, 2020)

Ese transformador, venía en unas lavadoras rusas, eran originalmente como auto transformador de 110 v a 220v, eran de 600 w porque servían para los dos motores, el de lavado y secado y ruso al fin eran grandes,estoy tratando de hacer el circuito a mosfet, porque debe ser más eficiente que a transistores.
Yo fabriqué uno a transistores hace 10 años y es que uso actualmente, aunque consume un poco y la potencia no es más de 250 w a pesar que tiene 4 2n3055 por canal, 8 en total.El problema es que el oscilador es a transistores y condensadores, y los canales no trabajan del todo simétricamente, he estado batallando, tratando de hacerlo con una tl 494 de Pc que tengo algunas en la casa, pero el plano que ice, oscila a más de 60 ciclos con mosfet a la salida y cuando trató de bajarle la frecuencia se pone un poco inestable y quemo un mosfet. Estuve pensando en adaptarlo al que ya hice a transistores, pero oscila de vez en cuando con alguna intermitencia y tengo miedo que queme algún transistor, como quemo un mosfet.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

Lo ideal sería full-bridge a 45kHz modulado con 50-60Hz . . .  nucleo de ferrita, o sea dibujar la onda de 50Hz con PWM de 45kHz


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 24, 2020)

Ok,pero no se como hacer eso, ni que tamaño de núcleo de ferrita me serviría, ni el enrollado, si tienes algo de información, no se si con al mismo circuito solo se cambia el transformador. Necesito imformacion .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

Aqui te dejo uno cuasi-senoidal , de 1500 Watts con transformador común , diseño de Swagatam Innovations , si lo vas a hacer a 12 V el transformador debería ser de 10+10Vac











						1500 watt PWM Sinewave Inverter Circuit | Homemade Circuit Projects
					

A vey basic yet reasonably efficient 1500W PWM based sinewwave inverter circuit can be studied under this post. The design utilizes very ordinary parts to accomplish a powerful SPWM type […]




					www.homemade-circuits.com


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 24, 2020)

Ok, se ve interesante, deja ver si puedo conseguir la 4017, tengo una 555 que puedo usar.
Tanto si ves algo que me pueda servir para lo que tengo ahora, con la  tl 494, y el circuito que hice, como puse en el plano anterior, te agradecería cualquier sugerencia, como también a Emilio 177.
Cuando le bajo la frecuencia oscila algo inestable y si lo uso a transistores no tiene la suficiente corriente para mover los drives, le puse un operacional a la salid de la pata 9 y 10 para desacoplar el oscilador de los driver, y dejo de ser inestable, pero tampoco tiene fuerza para mover los driver, necesitaría un paso intermedio a ver si lo resuelvo, cualquier sugerencia agradecido saludos y buenas noches


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 25, 2020)

Boris garcia dijo:


> Yo vivo en cuba, acá la frecuencia de la red es entre 50 - 60 hz, el voltaje de la red es 120 volt, las medidas del transformador te las mando en fotos, este  transformador es de núcleo de hierro, no es ferrita.la fuente es una batería de auto de 12 v, el ventilador es de 50w ,120v , 60hz , cualquier otra información que quieras no tengas pena, ese circuito está bueno, si lo logro mejorar me va a servir en la vida práctica, porque en cuba se va la electricidad con frecuencia y en temporada de huracanes, se corta la electricidad hsta por una semana, y con una batería de auto puedo encender luz y televisión, y algún ventilador pequeño para poder dormir, acá hay bastante calor gracias.


*N*o me entregas foto de conexion con bateria...
presumo q*U*e hay un problema.. debe poner 1 cable de positivo bater*IA* hasta el transformador y otro cable ha*a*cia *EL *circuito
*A*demas se quema por la inercia de el ventilador osea consume mas corriente para la partida
siempre i*R P*robando de a poco pr*U*eba con un incande*S*cente.. *F*oco.. ampolleta o como lo llamen en su pais primero de 20w y si no lo tienes pones en serie luego de 50w y medir temperatura


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> *N*o me entregas foto de conexion con bateria...
> presumo q*U*e hay un problema.. debe poner 1 cable de positivo bater*IA* hasta el transformador y otro cable ha*a*cia *EL *circuito
> *A*demas se quema por la inercia de el ventilador osea consume mas corriente para la partida
> siempre i*R P*robando de a poco pr*U*eba con un incande*S*cente.. *F*oco.. ampolleta o como lo llamen en su pais primero de 20w y si no lo tienes pones en serie luego de 50w y medir temperatura



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . .


----------



## Boris garcia (Jun 25, 2020)

Hice algunas variaciones, cambié el transformador, y puse a la salida del oscilador una ic 1458, con el objetivo de desacoplar el oscilador de los mosfet, mejoro bastante la estabilidad aunque hace algunas  oscilación errática de vez en cuando, pero mejoró, logre encender una lámpara de luz fría, así que asumo que debe tener los 60 hz, y un bombillo ahorrador de 15 wats, los mosfet trabajan fríos, asumo que a la salida del operacional, haya que poner un paso amplificador, que le de, más corriente a los mosfet, y logré más potencia, que creen de eso, y cual me aconsejarían.
La resistencia entre oscilador y operacional es de 100 oms, y entre operacional y gate es de 33 oms


----------



## Boris garcia (Jul 3, 2020)

Hola dosmetros he estado probando los circuitos antes de contestar, enrollé el transformador y quedó bien conecte el oscilador último que hice, y al conectarlo se quemo un mosfet, primero lo conecte sin carga, cojo el circuito y lo conecte entonces a una salida a transistor en configuración darlinton y funciono, no se porque con mosfet no y con transistor si. Pero eso no es lo peor , se me quemo un ventilador durante la prueba, crees que un equipo de estos pueda dañar un ventilador, sin que el enrollado eche humo, simplemente empezó a hacer un ruido extraño, y se detuvo, el capacitor está bueno, simplemente gira muy lento, o producto de la casualidad .


----------



## Boris garcia (Jul 12, 2020)

Muchas gracias a dosmetros y a Emilio por compartir sus conocimientos, tengo el proyecto del inversor al 90 por ciento, no lo pude hacer a mosfet , parece que no he podido configurarlo bien, lo hice a transistores bipolares y está funcionando, ahí les mando el plano del equipo, y fotos , cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida, muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2020)

Hola a todos , caro Don Boris garcia es una gran lástima no tener transistores MosFet canal "N" disponibles en tu manos .
Eses tipos son mucho mas prolijos a andar como llaves en lo primario del transformador de salida.
Una cosa que no entiendi en tu diseño es lo porque usar amplificadores operacionales (LM358) como seguidores de tensión (buffer o ayslador)  si internamente a lo CI PWM TL494 el puede manejar hasta 200mA en cada salida.
Otra cosa que no me cierra bien  es enpleyar la configuración Darlington en los transistores finales , dijo eso porque lo VCE sat si queda mucho major cuando conparado a un transistor comun.
Eso si debe ao facto que la suma del VBE del segundo transistor con lo VCEsat del premero  es igual al VCEsat del segundo transistor.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Boris garcia (Jul 12, 2020)

Amigo Daniel , yo tengo acá unos mosfet, 55ne06 , lo que pasa es lo siguiente, yo hice un circuito que me recomendaron, pero oscilaba a más de 60 hz , me sirvió para encender una luz led , pero no para ventiladores, que es lo que mas me interesaba, porque vivo en Cuba 🇨🇺 y de vez en cuando hay apagones de electricidad. Cuando intente cambiarle la frecuencia, no se si fue error mío o que el transformador que tenía daba problemas, no lo sé se quemo un mosfet, y al ponerse en corto me daño una salida del 494 , de ahí fue que traté de aislar el 494 de las salidas, revisando en internet vi la configuración del 358 y la utilicé, es por eso que está en el diseño, pero no era suficiente para exitar  las bases de los transistores de salida, no se cuanto da a la salida en milliamperes el 358, por eso use un c 945 y la configuración del par complementario, npn y pnp, que realmente no se si el poner un c945 era necesario, me interesaría mucho usar mosfet, tengo como 8 de ese tipo, cualquier sugerencia, una configuración que yo no sepa, sobre todo con el 494, me interesaría mucho aplicar este integrado  , porque así como está funciona pero no excede los 100 wats por el momento, cuando baje la frecuencia del primer diseño que hice, puse un ventilador y también me quemo un mosfet , te agradecería cualquier consejo, Dios bendiga Brazil 🇧🇷 
En la foto muestro el diagrama original por el que empecé, el cual oscilaba un poco alto.


----------

